# [solved] equery-Fehler

## cryptosteve

Moin,

BR - bin ratlos:

```
[stell @ hurricane:~]% equery belongs uuencode

[ Searching for file(s) uuencode in *... ]

!!! Unrecognized CONTENTS entry on line 1: '

'

```

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## manuels

bricht danach das Programm ab?

was spuckt er denn aus, wenn du

```
strace equery belongs uuencode 
```

startest

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, es bricht ab, bzw. mehr passiert nicht, ich lande wieder am Konsolenprompt. Mir ist dabei auch aufgefallen, dass von uuencode zwar eine Manpage installiert ist, das Programm selbst aber fehlt.

```
[I] sys-apps/file

     Available versions:  4.21 4.21-r1 {python}

     Installed versions:  4.21-r1(18:40:22 16.07.2007)(python)

     Homepage:            ftp://ftp.astron.com/pub/file/

     Description:         identify a file's format by scanning binary data for patterns

```

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob's da drin sein sollte, aber die Forensuche hat mir sowas suggeriert.

```
[stell @ hurricane:~]% locate uuen

/usr/share/man/man1p/uuencode.1p.bz2

```

strace muß ich kurz emergen, moment ....

Hmm ... tjo, ich weiß auch nicht. Die Fehlermeldung habe ich zwar im trace gefunden, aber so richtig bringt mich der vorherige Output auch nicht weiter. http://daemon.crashmail.de/~stell/uuencode-strace.txt

----------

## Finswimmer

Das Programm ist in: 	app-arch/sharutils

Tobi

----------

## cryptosteve

Danke, damit konnte ich uuencode jetzt installieren. Der Fehler von equery bleibt.

----------

## manuels

wie sieht denn deine /var/db/pkg/net-www/netscape-flash-*/CONTENTS aus?

Meine folgendermaßen:

```
dir /opt

dir /opt/netscape

dir /opt/netscape/plugins

obj /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so be5a2f9032f8fc8bccbbf5d96c5028f9 1185029962

dir /usr

dir /usr/lib32

dir /usr/lib32/nsbrowser

dir /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins

sym /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so -> /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so 1185029963

dir /usr/share

dir /usr/share/doc

dir /usr/share/doc/netscape-flash-9.0.48.0-r1

obj /usr/share/doc/netscape-flash-9.0.48.0-r1/README.bz2 e4ac6260e19a075fb205f1cabf639eee 1185029962

obj /usr/share/doc/netscape-flash-9.0.48.0-r1/readme.txt.bz2 01cf48c7a418a7e26b2297e4683e9f92 1185029962
```

----------

## cryptosteve

Meine sieht etwas anders aus:

```
dir /opt

dir /opt/netscape

dir /opt/netscape/plugins

obj /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so be5a2f9032f8fc8bccbbf5d96c5028f9 1185435912

dir /usr

dir /usr/share

dir /usr/share/doc

dir /usr/share/doc/netscape-flash-9.0.48.0-r1

obj /usr/share/doc/netscape-flash-9.0.48.0-r1/readme.txt.bz2 01cf48c7a418a7e26b2297e4683e9f92 1185435912

obj /usr/share/doc/netscape-flash-9.0.48.0-r1/README.bz2 e4ac6260e19a075fb205f1cabf639eee 1185435912

dir /usr/lib

dir /usr/lib/nsbrowser

dir /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins

sym /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so -> /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so 1185435914
```

Ich habe es einfach mal neu emerged, und jetzt komme ich schon etwas weiter:

```
[stell @ hurricane:~]% equery belongs uuencode

[ Searching for file(s) uuencode in *... ]

app-arch/sharutils-4.6.3 (/usr/bin/uuencode)

!!! Unrecognized CONTENTS entry on line 1: '

'
```

Da hat es mir offenbar einige CONTENTS-Dateien zerrissen. Warum das passiert ist, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.

----------

## manuels

ahh, der strace sagt, dass es nicht an netscape-flash liegt, sondern an /var/db/pkg/sys-kernel/livecd-kernel-1/CONTENTS

Was steht denn da bei dir drin? - ich hab die datei nicht

----------

## cryptosteve

Das ist einfach ... da steht nix drin. Das Paket sagt mir auch gar nichts. Und 'sys-kernel/livecd-kernel' gibt es hier irgendwie auch überhaupt nicht. Obwohl ... da fällt mir ein. Ich habe, als ich dieses System aufgesetzt habe, den Installer getestet. Dieser ist mir zwischendrin dann um die Ohren geflogen, ich habe das halbgare System aber zuende geführt. Vermutlich ist das ein Überbleibsel davon.

```
[root@hurricane:/var/db/pkg/sys-kernel]# mv livecd-kernel-1 /tmp

[root@hurricane:/var/db/pkg/sys-kernel]# equery belongs uuencode

[ Searching for file(s) uuencode in *... ]

app-arch/sharutils-4.6.3 (/usr/bin/uuencode)

[root@hurricane:/var/db/pkg/sys-kernel]#  
```

Toller Tip, vielen Dank. Es geht jetzt.

----------

